# a trip down the river



## nittram 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

a trip down the river
is an acrylic paniting
i hope you like it 
painted by paul


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like your work, Paul. I just can't view the thumbnail link on this cell phone so I'm not seeing the detail. Keep painting!


----------

